# icones écran d'accueil Ipod Touch



## iloe (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à supprimer certaines icones sur mon écran d'accueil (IPod Touch dernière génération), spécialement le "Nike + IPod".. 
Aidez-moi s'il vous plait! Merci.


----------



## nicolasf (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est normal, il s'agit d'applications installées de base.

Tu ne peux supprimer que des applications téléchargées depuis l'AppStore. Quand les icônes bougent, celles que tu peux supprimer sont indiquées par une croix dans le coin supérieur gauche.

Si tu veux cacher cette application, déplace-la sur une nouvelle page.


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2008)

Il est même possible de la cacher complètement. Il suffit pour cela de créer 9 pages d'icônes avec la 9e remplies complètement. Lors du déplacement d'une icône vers cette page, elle sautera sur la page 10 qui est invisible. Du coup, l'icône disparait


----------



## fandipod (15 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal l'astuce de guerre......


----------



## iloe (15 Octobre 2008)

Merci! Je vais bouger les icones indésirables XDD dans d'autres pages!  
A+ (je viens juuste de l'avoir, alors j'aurais suurement d'auutres quuestions! XD)


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Octobre 2008)

Ebah mamma j'y avais pas pensé ...


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2008)

en passant... pt'et qu'en utilisant les restrictions...


----------

